# Best type of tortoise for Nashville, TN?



## TortymcShorty (Jun 11, 2022)

Hey again!!

So I know last time I posted about wanting to purchase a Herman’s tortoise, but after doing a lot more extensive research and obsessively scrolling through this forum (heh heh) I have found that Red footed tortoises or yellow footed Torts might do better for my area. I’m honestly fine with any breed except those that grow exceedingly large as I’m aware they need a lot of space. 

So what do you guys think? I know a lot of you are more experienced in tortoise owning and I know it varies from person to person with what works best for them. Owning any breed is a big commitment (which I’m ready for), and I just want to make sure whatever breed I adopt or purchase (most likely adopt) is the most happy and comfortable in the area I live in as possible. 

Thanks! -Ollie


----------



## Tom (Jun 11, 2022)

TortymcShorty said:


> Hey again!!
> 
> So I know last time I posted about wanting to purchase a Herman’s tortoise, but after doing a lot more extensive research and obsessively scrolling through this forum (heh heh) I have found that Red footed tortoises or yellow footed Torts might do better for my area. I’m honestly fine with any breed except those that grow exceedingly large as I’m aware they need a lot of space.
> 
> ...


Hermanni would be my first choice for you because they can be easily housed indoors in winter, and you can hibernate them. Red foots would do well in the warmer months, but would require room sized housing in winter that is heated and humidified.

If you don't want to hibernate your tortoise over winter, then a Burmese star would be a good choice. Small enough for a 4x8 indoors over winter and totally fine with the heat and humidity of summer. They are also super hardy, easy to keep and feed, personable and interactive. Not shy like an Indian star. They are also beautiful:



They are also easy to breed, if that interests you down the road, but that also means they are readily available.


----------



## TortymcShorty (Jun 12, 2022)

Tom said:


> Hermanni would be my first choice for you because they can be easily housed indoors in winter, and you can hibernate them. Red foots would do well in the warmer months, but would require room sized housing in winter that is heated and humidified.
> 
> If you don't want to hibernate your tortoise over winter, then a Burmese star would be a good choice. Small enough for a 4x8 indoors over winter and totally fine with the heat and humidity of summer. They are also super hardy, easy to keep and feed, personable and interactive. Not shy like an Indian star. They are also beautiful:
> View attachment 345917
> ...


Thanks! I’ll do more research on these breeds!


----------



## Tom (Jun 12, 2022)

TortymcShorty said:


> Thanks! I’ll do more research on these breeds!


Here is your first lesson: Breeds are variations of the same species. Usually referring to domesticated animals like dogs or breeds of chicken. A St. Bernard and a Chihuahua are both the same species. As are Aracana and Barred Rock chickens. Same species, but different breeds.

In contrast, our tortoises are differentiated by species. A red foot tortoise is a totally different species than a Hermann's tortoise. These aren't different breeds of the same species, they are different species.

Lesson two: Most of the world, including vets, breeders, books, the internet, and social media are full of all sorts of wrong tortoise info. We were caring for tortoises, especially hatchlings and babies, all wrong for decades. The same wrong care info was passed from generation to generation, and most of the world is still passing that same wrong info. Do your research here on this tortoise forum. What you find from other sources will befall of info that will lead to a bad outcome. Read and ask your questions here. Read the care sheets that are pinned here. Stay off of FB and YT. There is no good info in either of those unfortunately.

More lessons to come...


----------

